
Electrons and Holes in Semiconductors with Applications to Transistor Electronic - mindcrime
https://archive.org/details/ElectronsAndHolesInSemiconductors
======
peter_d_sherman
Future To-Do: Read this from cover to cover...

What a great submission to HN! This is, or should be a classic in the field!

